# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Epson Robots, industrial robots, Nagano, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Epson Robots

epson.com/SCARA

----------


## Airicist

Epson robots on the ink cartridge packaging line

Published on Oct 7, 2015




> See how Epson uses its own six-axis robots in its state-of-the-art ink cartridge packaging line.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent bulk separation with EPSON robots and ZBV feeder system

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> Epson 6-axis robot ProSix S5L with integrated image processing and conveyor tracking by Epson

----------


## Airicist

New 6 axis robot from Epson Robotics

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> Epson ProSix C8XL
> Reach: 1.400mm
> Payload: 8kg

----------


## Airicist

Automated High Speed Packaging of Cookies

Published on Mar 21, 2016




> High speed EPSON scara robots pick up wrapped cookies from a conveyor and place them in cartons. Using robots increases production rates and reduces breakage.

----------


## Airicist

N Series Table Top

Published on May 31, 2016




> This demonstration video shows an N Series robot that allows flexible Installation according to application.

----------


## Airicist

Epson’s N Series 6-axis robots

Published on May 31, 2016




> This video shows an Epson’s N Series robot with its innovative folding arm. Check out the unique moves that are possible because of this arm, the first to be installed on a 6-axis robot.

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Innovation

Published on Jul 5, 2016




> Epson’s robotics was founded in the manufacture of watch movements, which demands efficient and highly precise assembly of extremely small components. 
> Today, Epson robots are deployed across our production lines to enable precision assembly, efficient manufacturing and high levels of automation. By continuing to evolve our efficient, compact and precision technologies, Epson robotics is expanding possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

Epson’s Force Sensor

Published on Jul 5, 2016




> Tasks that rely on human sensory perception are difficult for robots.
> Epson’s force sensor reacts to force to give robots the sense of “touch.” This makes it possible for them to perform difficult operations that previously couldn’t be automated.

----------


## Airicist

Epson's N-Series 6-Axis robot at assembly show

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> Epson's revolutionary new 6-Axis robot, the N2, was on display as part of an impressive 5-robot demo unit at the Assembly Show in Rosemont, IL. 
> 
> Features:
> 
> -New compact folding arm technology - world's first
> -Maximizes motion efficiency for faster cycle times
> -Reduces required workspace area by up to 40% versus standard 6-Axis robots
> -Unique tight space motion capability keeps arm extremities out of the way
> -450mm reach and 2.5 kg maximum payload

----------


## Airicist

Explore the features of the Epson T3 All-in-One SCARA Robot

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> The Epson T3 All-in-One SCARA Robot offers fast, easy integration, and takes less time to install than slide-based systems. With its space-saving all-in-one design, the T3 includes a built-in controller and power for end-of-arm tooling, all offered at an ultra-low cost.

----------


## Airicist

Features of the Epson N6 6-axis Robots

Published on May 21, 2018




> Check out the features and movements of Epson’s N6 6-axis robots with their innovative folding arm.

----------


## Airicist

Epson Synthis T-Series All-in-One SCARA Robots | Take a Product Tour

Published on Oct 12, 2018




> The T-Series All-in-One robots offer fast, easy integration and take less time to install than slide-based systems. With its space-saving all-in-one design, the Synthis T-Series SCARA Robots include built-in controllers and power sources for end-of-arm tooling, all offered at an ultra-low cost.

----------


## Airicist

Innovative robotic solutions

May 5, 2020




> Go behind the scenes at Epson Japan and learn all about Epson robots and their unique capabilities. Discover how they are designed, developed, manufactured and serviced, all in-house.

----------


## Airicist

Epson robotics & sensing solutions

May 17, 2020




> Epson has expanded into a leading supplier of industrial robots over the last 35 years. 
> This video introduces Epson’s robot lineup including efficient, compact and precision technologies that customers’ needs.

----------

